# Dog Sitting - Tooth Fell Out!



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

So I'm dog sitting my best friend Katherine's Springer Spaniel, Tela, while Katherine and her husband are out of town. Today I had Tela in the crate while I was at work (this is her normal routine). We had major storms this afternoon, which I came to understand upset Tela.

I came home to find some blood on the floor and upon further inspection noticed one of Tela's teeth on the ground. The metal bars of the crate were bent. I went bonkers and called my husband in hysterics.

Thankfully my husband brought me back to my senses and instructed me to calm down and call Tela's vet (who is an hour away). I did and asked if I should bring her in as an emergency (it's after normal hours). They said it was up to me but it could rule out infection and make sure her jaw isn't damaged.

Her tail is wagging, she ate a whole bowl of food (I added some water to soften it up) and she played with Hobie. Her nose is cool, and she isn't crying.

I called my friend, told her what happened, and she told me to wait until tomorrow to take her to my vet who is 5 minutes away (but no emergency hours) unless I see a change in Tela's behavior.

Am I doing the right thing?

She is under my office desk sleeping.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm too late to really respond. Of course it's a very personal call, you're the one who is there with the dog. But if the dog is calm and quiet, and able to eat, I think it made sense for you to go with the owner's preference. You did the right thing to contact the owner, from there it's up to her to decide (unless the animal had been clearly suffering, in which case you'd have had to go w/ your conscience even if the owner disagreed). I would have been beside myself too.


----------

